
Ask HN: Best programming language to learn for expanding my knowledge? - ciaoben
Hi to all, I am a Ruby developer who primarly works on the web. I know also Javascript, and just enough PHP to be dangerous.<p>But I feel that I need to learn a most &#x27;complete&#x27; or better, lower level, programming language to improve my arsenal of weapons and to improve the way I think while programming.<p>I am fascinated about a lot of languages, just to be clear, I am talking about the ivy league, something that is where C++ or Java are. Any advice?<p>Which is the best choice to improve my skills, and that can help me make the differences where languages like Ruby or Javascript can&#x27;t?
======
AnimalMuppet
The best programming language to learn to expand your knowledge is one that is
outside your current knowledge. Java, perhaps, but C++ is further outside your
knowledge since it can go more low-level than Java can. Rust might be at the
same level as C++, and might be easier to learn.

Or, you could go up - to higher-level instead of lower-level. Lisp or Haskell
might be worth your while.

------
new_hackers
If you want Ivy League then Scheme is a good choice

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structure_and_Interpretation_o...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structure_and_Interpretation_of_Computer_Programs)

